# Back training with Dorian



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2009)

this is worth watching, it's Dorian training another pro bodybuilder on back. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2009)

oh, it's Mark Dugdale that Dorian is training.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2009)

here is part 1 of the series:






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 5, 2009)

squeeze!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 5, 2009)

Is there any benefit to rounding your back when doing cable rows like in the first vid. I have always tried to keep my back straight the entire time


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2009)

Bradicallyman said:


> Is there any benefit to rounding your back when doing cable rows like in the first vid. I have always tried to keep my back straight the entire time



the only benefit i can think of is possible herniation.

patrick


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 6, 2009)

Really inspiring video. thanks for sharing man

I'm really going to focus more on squeezing the last part of the movement.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2009)

Bradicallyman said:


> Is there any benefit to rounding your back when doing cable rows like in the first vid. I have always tried to keep my back straight the entire time



as P-funk said, you can herniate a disk rounding your back on cable rows or barbell rows, due to my past disk herniation I no longer do seated cable rows, nor standing barbell rows.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2009)

Piss poor. haha


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 6, 2009)

Prince said:


> as P-funk said, you can herniate a disk rounding your back on cable rows or barbell rows, due to my past disk herniation I no longer do seated cable rows, nor standing barbell rows.



Do you just stick to chest supported stuff?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2009)

Bradicallyman said:


> Do you just stick to chest supported stuff?



yup, mostly, except for pull downs.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 6, 2009)

That was a really great video of Dorian Yates, the man, the myth the legend.

What I would give to train with him so he can use his motivational psychology on me, and tell me my training style was piss poor, and I would just agree and say thanks!


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 6, 2009)

Prince said:


> yup, mostly, except for pull downs.



It's nice to know you can still build a huge back like yours without lifts like barbell rows ! I try to do them from time to time, but with my back problems, I try to stick to chest supported rows and even single arm DB Rows.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've found that I prefer cable rows to BB or DB rows lately.  I can get a lot strong contraction using cables that separate out the sides (whatever that's called...unilateral maybe but I'm not doing them separately.)


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 6, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> I've found that I prefer cable rows to BB or DB rows lately.  I can get a lot strong contraction using cables that separate out the sides (whatever that's called...unilateral maybe but I'm not doing them separately.)



Are you talking about using a rope for cable rows? Lately I have been using the hammerstrength rows a lot as well as the lying t bar chest supported row.


----------

